# Need help sexing blue rams



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

on the 30th i bought 5 wild blue rams from Charles  i was wounding if anyone knows how to tell if there males or females?
in the pic at the bottom is a pic of 2 of the rams these 2 are always togeather & the other 3 are still a lightih grey with bits of blue & yellow coloring starting to show on them but they stay away from the 2 in the pic could the pair in the pic have pared off ?
any help would be good & ty for looking


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no expert but in my experience , If 2 are hanging close together, chances are that's a pair. You might find some useful info here:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/new-world-cichlids-130/german-blue-ram-sexing-103249/


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say a pair. Thera blue inside the black spot. Usually female .


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

@Diztrbd1 & april ty both for the info  it was helpful


----------

